# 2x2 weave training



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Do you have weave poles at home/will you be getting the kind of poles needed?

I think there is a lot of beautiful training in that DVD. It's what I have used for quite a while - recently I've been using Silvia Trkman's version. There are benefits to both - they are both really well done training plans that have been very successful for many people.

DVDs are expensive - but that would be less than two half-hour agility private lessons here - and getting weave poles fixed/trained at home will let you use lesson or class time for other things. You are easily able to resell these sorts of DVDs online (harder to buy - they don't get sold often!).


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks
I do have a set of 6 poles at home to get me started.
You are right, it is the same price as most 6 week classes here and the same as many of the online courses.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

How is your set of 6 poles built - as in - do they come apart into 3 sets of 2 (that's what you need for the 2x2).

Susan Garrett is doing a free mini online course (search on here for 'recallers" it's been discussed) - that would give you an idea of her teaching/training style.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

The poles are pvc channel weaves. They all come apart so I can have in any number from 1-6.
I'm actually signed up for her free recallers and really like it.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I bought Susan Garrett's video and used it for Lindy and then her sister Penny, but with the MEB take on it. I am very happy with their weaves! I would recommend the video! Maybe you can find someone to borrow it from. 

Here is a link to the MEB article
http://www.kineticdog.com/Files/2 x 2 PDF.pdf

Have fun!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

sammydog said:


> I bought Susan Garrett's video and used it for Lindy and then her sister Penny, but with the MEB take on it. I am very happy with their weaves! I would recommend the video! Maybe you can find someone to borrow it from.
> 
> Here is a link to the MEB article
> http://www.kineticdog.com/Files/2 x 2 PDF.pdf
> ...


That's a really great link, thanks for sharing! Lots I can work on in there!

To OP, depending on what you have done so far, and what method you have learned with to-date, you may know best if it's worthwhile to spend the money.

When our guy learned we were taught using channel method, and he really wasn't getting it in training/classes. A google search at home, lots of YouTube videos watched and we tried/self-taught the angled and "bam" we had amazing weaves. I went to Home Depot and got myself a DIY set of 12 for just over $20, coloured electrical tape to make them pretty too  and it's nice to have in the backyard as needed.

They all get it differently, but I think the method/resource you are asking about is definitely awesome!


----------

